# Divac takes MLE (not Malone), agrees to terms with Lakers



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.pe.com/sports/breakout/stories/PE_Sports_Local_nba_notes_19.57936.html

Again, it came down to the Lakers and Clippers for the services of a player, and once again the Clippers lost to the Lakers. 

Vlade Divac has decided to return to the Lakers, the same team that drafted him in 1989 with the 26th pick in the first round, sources said late Sunday night. 

Kobe Bryant was also deciding between the Lakers and Clippers and chose Thursday to remain a Laker. 

The Clippers had more money to offer, but sources said Divac wanted to be a Laker. 

Divac will get the mid-level exception of about $5 million, and Laker team sources said they might be willing to give the 36-year-old free-agent center a two-year deal. 

The Clippers, after being shunned by Bryant, still have about $14 million to spend and were able to offer Divac millions more. 

Divac, who spent the past six seasons in Sacramento, said the Kings offered him just $2.5 million. 

..........


Nice pickup for the Lakers, Vlade brings tons of veteran know-how and leadership in the locker room and on the court, as well as his still incredibly good passing skills. Cons are that he is in horrible shape (max of 20 mpg) and isn't that great of a defender anymore. Would much rather have an athletic weak side shot blocker that can rebound, but I suppose Vlade ain't all bad compared to most bigs.

- title edited.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I've been watching the NBA for a long time and I've never seen a big man be as bad of a rebounder as Divac was last year. Next year, he'll probably be even worse.

Still, this is a nice pickup for the Lakers as long as the contract isn't for more than two years. The Lakers are quietly putting together a team with a bunch of nice passers. Walton, Divac, and of course Kobe and Odom. But man, this team is going to be truly awful at rebounding next year.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I've been watching the NBA for a long time and I've never seen a big man be as bad of a rebounder as Divac was last year. Next year, he'll probably be even worse.


Yeah, this is my area of concern. Vlade's a great passer, but the Lakers already have plenty of good passers, especially if Malone comes back (which it looks like he will). Ball movement won't be a problem, rebounding definitely will (or very likely could be).


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Although I like Vlade Divac's passing ability and he obviously fills the Laker's void at the center position, I am not too crazy about giving him the entire MLE for the next two years. I just don't see the Lakers as being championship contenders in the next two seasons and I don't see the purpose of aquiring a veteran center such as Vladdy who will help us short-term. Sure he may be able to help us earn a playoff spot in the west, but I would much rather split the MLE on a younger center such as Chris mihm or keon clark and a pg. I mean after vlad retires in two seasons, we will probably be in the same situation, looking at a terrible rebounding team with a glaring hole in the center position. Hopefully we will be able to draft a decent center in the first round next year, but that is a huge gamble as well.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is my area of concern. Vlade's a great passer, but the Lakers already have plenty of good passers, especially if Malone comes back (which it looks like he will). Ball movement won't be a problem, rebounding definitely will (or very likely could be).


is malone going to be satisfied with the minimum? he opted out didn't he?

I thought he had some kind of a "joe smith" -agreement with the lakers, about season 04/05...


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> 
> 
> is malone going to be satisfied with the minimum? he opted out didn't he?
> ...


*cough* Boozer *cough*

well kobe and payton are good defensive rebounders for guards, and caron and odom are great rebounders for forwards. Brian grant, whos getting quite old, is declinging in respect to rebounding. 

if 
payton 5
kobe 6
caron 6
odom 10
grant/vlade 5

thats 32 rebounds per game if 4 other people can get 2 a game thats 8 more, they can be a 40 rebound a game team, but it all depends i guess.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I've been watching the NBA for a long time and I've never seen a big man be as bad of a rebounder as Divac was last year. Next year, he'll probably be even worse.
> 
> Still, this is a nice pickup for the Lakers as long as the contract isn't for more than two years. The Lakers are quietly putting together a team with a bunch of nice passers. Walton, Divac, and of course Kobe and Odom. But man, this team is going to be truly awful at rebounding next year.


John Amechi


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

So assuming Mailman comes back and Mike James signs, our lineup will be looking like:

C - Vlade/Grant
PF - Malone/Grant/Slava
SF - Odom/Butler/George/Walton/Fox
SG - Kobe/Butler/Rush
PG - Payton/Vujacic/James

What I see missing from this lineup is a good consistent shooter. We are much more athletic with the additions of Vujacic, Odom, and Butler, they can all create shots off the dribble, but besides Rush, who will knockdown the open three? I havent seen Vujacic play yet, so I dont know if he has a good mid range or long range game. We need perimeter shooting, and I think the loss of DFish hurts a lot. Vlade and Malone can still knock down the mid range open jumper, but I think we need another 3 point shooter on the team. George is terribly inconsistent with his 3 ball. Walton has shown the ability to knockdown the 3 and hopefully hes been working on extending his range over the summer.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Vujacic is a great shooter off the dribble. Remains to be seen (by me at least) if he is a Fisher type of a catch and shoot guy. One HUGE difference I noticed is that the Lakers are not running a motion offense in summer league at all, so maybe it isn't needed.

I think the Divac signing is crucial (or any big guy that can start) because it allows them to move Grant to the power forward slot where he will do less fronting in the post and he can eat the glass more effectively. The Lakers now won't be forced to start Lamar at the 4 either.

Payton, Vujacic, Kobe, Rush, Odom, Butler, George, Walton...

Is any team more loaded combined at the 1,2 and 3 slots?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Explain to me how you guys are going to get Mike James AND Malone. Neither of them will take the minimum.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

It was hilarious during the Wolves series (I believe) when Vlade led a fast break and Doc made a joke about how it was almost the first fast break ever to end in a shot clock violation.

This means the Lakers lineup is more or less finalized. No Mike James. No one else. You're finished. Unless trades, of course.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

They are still by FAR the worst shot-blocking team in the league.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Payton, Vujacic, Kobe, Rush, Odom, Butler, George, Walton...
> ...


Jason Williams, Earl Watson, Bonzi Wells, Mike Miller, James Posey, Shane Battier, Brian Cardinal. And if you want an eighth, then choose from Troy Bell, Dahntay Jones, Andre Emmett and Antonio Burks.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Payton, Vujacic, Kobe, Rush, Odom, Butler, George, Walton...
> ...


Nash , Barbosa, Johnson, Jacobsen, Marion, Zarko, Lampe and possibly Q. Case closed.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Vujacic is a great shooter off the dribble. Remains to be seen (by me at least) if he is a Fisher type of a catch and shoot guy. One HUGE difference I noticed is that the Lakers are not running a motion offense in summer league at all, so maybe it isn't needed.
> 
> I think the Divac signing is crucial (or any big guy that can start) because it allows them to move Grant to the power forward slot where he will do less fronting in the post and he can eat the glass more effectively. The Lakers now won't be forced to start Lamar at the 4 either.
> ...


So Caron is coming off the bench???


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Nash , Barbosa, Johnson, Jacobsen, Marion, Zarko, Lampe and possibly Q. Case closed.


Lue, Gaines, McGrady, Piatkowski, Adrian Griffin, Nachbar, Jim Jackson and possibly Damon Jones. Good night NBA.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Lue, Gaines, McGrady, Piatkowski, Adrian Griffin, Nachbar, Jim Jackson and possibly Damon Jones. Good night NBA.


That's probably the worst 1,2,3 lineup in the league.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> So Caron is coming off the bench???


I think he should and will.

And I'll take the Lakers rotation over Memphis and Phoenix. Lakers have stars and depth. Shooters, defenders, passers and slashers. Neither Phoenix or Memphis has a superstar in theirs. Phoenix is a close second, I think a poll on this topic would be interesting.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> That's probably the worst 1,2,3 lineup in the league.


I agree


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> And I'll take the Lakers rotation over Memphis and Phoenix. Lakers have stars and depth. Shooters, defenders, passers and slashers. Neither Phoenix or Memphis has a superstar in theirs. Phoenix is a close second, I think a poll on this topic would be interesting.


If you count Odom as a 3 full-time, then you may be right about the Lakers having the best 1-2-3 punch.

Of course, they definetely would have the WORST rotation at 4-5.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well now that Divac sign they have a much better chance to make the playoffs.

The one that can provide rebounds is Brian Grant, he is pretty good rebounder and defender.

Lets just hope Grant and Divac are healthy.
The Lakers rotation might be better but if chemistry doesnt exist then Memphis are better.
Memphis was behind Dallas in seeding of the West playoffs and they went wihout superstars just like Detroit.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i think it would be stupid to have Odom at the 3 and Butler off the bench. Having to start both Grant and Divac would hurt us more than it would help us UNLESS GP is back to his old style of ball with our new offensive scheme. I'd much rather put Grant at C, Odom and Butler as the forwards and Kobe and Payton in the backcourt. This gives us Divac, George, Walton, Rush, Sasha, maybe Malone or Slava, etc. off the bench. That gives us a very good 1 through 4 and also a nice bench. Our only weakness being in the post.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> So assuming Mailman comes back and Mike James signs, our lineup will be looking like:
> 
> C - Vlade/Grant
> ...


Mike James said he would sign for the LLE or part of the MLE. Yeah, Karl might come back for the vet's minimum, but I doubt that Mike James would go for that.:no:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Mike James said he would sign for the LLE or part of the MLE. Yeah, Karl might come back for the vet's minimum, but I doubt that Mike James would go for that.:no:


Ok maybe its me, but who the hell is Mike James to be making demands as if hes SOMEBODY in this league


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

karl malone is actually looking for a title. he is going back to la, i think he is going to sign with miami or the spurs


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> That's probably the worst 1,2,3 lineup in the league.


stoudamire - anderson - miles


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Well, if you can't beat them, JOIN THEM! That's what's going through Vlade Divac's mind right about now! And let's face it, this helps the Kings because they were struggling to share out minutes to Miller, Webber and Divac in terms of who should start over whom and who should be on the floor in the fourth quarter. 

What do the Lakers get out of this, the exact opposite of Shaq! They get a passing centre who can score some points when needed to and rebound the ball. Take away all the flopping and you get an okay pick with Divac.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok maybe its me, but who the hell is Mike James to be making demands as if hes SOMEBODY in this league


He's a good backup PG, and I think he could get more than the minimum. I have heard that Kupchak is trying to convince him to take $700K, and the Lakers might give him a nice signing bonus, though.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Most of the Laker fans seem to hate Vlade - I wonder how they'll react to Vlade coming to LA. But, with Fisher gone, they'd still have their own "flopper".


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is my area of concern. Vlade's a great passer, but the Lakers already have plenty of good passers, especially if Malone comes back (which it looks like he will). Ball movement won't be a problem, rebounding definitely will (or very likely could be).


Ok.....this is where Laker fans drive me nuts. Let me precurse this comment by saying yes....I did have my facts wrong on the Payton MLE thing. I thought he had opted out of it then took it back.....but you guys don't have money for Malone now.

Where? Vlade takes the MLE.....you're over the cap. How are you re-signing Malone. Could you step out of fantasyland for me and tell me how you plan to do this?


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Vujacic is a great shooter off the dribble. Remains to be seen (by me at least) if he is a Fisher type of a catch and shoot guy. One HUGE difference I noticed is that the Lakers are not running a motion offense in summer league at all, so maybe it isn't needed.
> 
> I think the Divac signing is crucial (or any big guy that can start) because it allows them to move Grant to the power forward slot where he will do less fronting in the post and he can eat the glass more effectively. The Lakers now won't be forced to start Lamar at the 4 either.
> ...


Why don't you shorten that to "2 and 3 slots".....

Gary Payton is currently ranked 13th at PG by CBSsportsline.com. That's not special. Consider Jamal Crawford is ranked 11th and I'll be the first to tell you he's garbage. Even though most fellow Bulls fans would disagree......most would still agree that having him and Sasha Vujacic would not make us "loaded."

Secondly.......your frontcourt is one of the worst 5 in the league. Divac, Grant, Cook, Medvedenko. Teams are going to kill LA and New Jersey down low. I'm talking about a mass murdering. Teams will beat you so bad down low than any advantage uptop will be MORE than nullified.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Mike James said he would sign for the LLE or part of the MLE. Yeah, Karl might come back for the vet's minimum, but I doubt that Mike James would go for that.:no:


LOL Karl Malone isn't taking the vets minimum. The Heat and Spurs will both pay him 4 times that and both have a FAR better shot at a ring.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The Lakers have a solid 5 now. We'll see how Kobe leads this bunch.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok.....this is where Laker fans drive me nuts. Let me precurse this comment by saying yes....I did have my facts wrong on the Payton MLE thing. I thought he had opted out of it then took it back.....but you guys don't have money for Malone now.
> ...


we still have the 2.4 million trade exception from the Miami trade. I think that's what we're gonna offer Malone.

Anyway, Malone recently urged the Lakers to go after Vlade using the MLE and he's said before he'd stay in LA and take less again if it meant bringing in a quality FA. I hope he stays.


> "It's never been about money since I've been here," Malone said Monday afternoon. "I want the best for the Lakers and I didn't want to hold them up. I'm a loyal man. I need to be loyal."


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers20jul20,1,2961762.story?coll=la-headlines-sports


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL Karl Malone isn't taking the vets minimum. The Heat and Spurs will both pay him 4 times that and both have a FAR better shot at a ring.


The Lakers can actually offer Malone around $1.5M (120% of his salary last season). Karl has a very good relationship with Kobe and GP, so there is a 50% chance that he stays.

As much as you hate the Lakers, this isn't a "LOL" issue.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> we still have the 2.4 million trade exception from the Miami trade. I think that's what we're gonna offer Malone.


You can't use trade exceptions to sign free agents, you can only use them in trades. It's not called a free agent exception, it's called a trade exception.



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> The Lakers can actually offer Malone around $1.5M (120% of his salary last season). Karl has a very good relationship with Kobe and GP, so there is a 50% chance that he stays.


Are you sure? Could you show me a link from the CBA that says why you're allowed to do this? You've only had him for one season, so I was under the impression that you have no Bird rights on him, and you can only offer him the veterans minimum. I could be wrong, but I don't think I am.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> we still have the 2.4 million trade exception from the Miami trade. I think that's what we're gonna offer Malone.
> 
> ...


A trade exception means you can take back more salary in trade than you give......not that you can sign someone...LMAO.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> You can't use trade exceptions to sign free agents, you can only use them in trades. It's not called a free agent exception, it's called a trade exception.
> ...


Monkeydude.....can we be a travelling team? Like I stir up the Laker fans and just when they come in to throw down some fiction you slap them with the CBA.....I think it would bring in more money than Def Leppard. Anyway.....

You guys both got served a plate of reality. It's HILARIOUS to see Laker fans MAKE UP NEW RULES that they think will help them get more free agents. Cracks me up.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Well, it looks like I was wrong and Damian was right. The Lakers can use something called the non-Bird exception to re-sign Malone, like Damian said.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Well, it looks like I was wrong and Damian was right. The Lakers can use something called the non-Bird exception to re-sign Malone, like Damian said.


The non-bird exception? What the hell is that lol?

Ok 1.5 it is.....so. Either way LA is done. There is ZERO chance that they are a contender next year, and if Malone re-signs it will be for a year. If its not he'll be 43 and inconsequential.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> A trade exception means you can take back more salary in trade than you give......not that you can sign someone...LMAO.


My mistake. Should've knew that. But no need to laugh at me


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> My mistake. Should've knew that. But no need to laugh at me


Hov I'm sorry I didn't read the name on your post. You know i think you're good peoples


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Hov I'm sorry I didn't read the name on your post. You know i think you're good peoples


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok.....this is where Laker fans drive me nuts. Let me precurse this comment by saying yes....I did have my facts wrong on the Payton MLE thing. I thought he had opted out of it then took it back.....but you guys don't have money for Malone now.
> ...


I posted this in your now obsolete Malone-Divac thread:

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers20jul20,1,2961762.story?coll=la-headlines-sports



> General Manager Mitch Kupchak, reworking his roster around O'Neal's trade demand, also would like to resign forward Karl Malone, who this weekend told the Lakers he would take a smaller salary for the overall good of the roster. Had Malone asked, the Lakers would have given him their mid-level exception, worth $4.9 million.
> 
> "It's never been about money since I've been here," Malone said Monday afternoon. "I want the best for the Lakers and I didn't want to hold them up. I'm a loyal man. I need to be loyal."



....



Anyway, how many times is it now in the past month that you've been proven wrong about the Lakers and most things basketball related? Here's my count so far:

1) Lakers don't have the MLE, Payton took it!

2) Lakers won't get Butler AND a pick, LMAO! 

3) Penny Hardaway is about as athletic now as he was in 1995. 

4) I predict the Bulls will win 40 games, and the Lakers will win 35.

5) Signing Divac means you have no shot at Malone.

Hum, that seems too short, I know I'm missing at least 2 or 3 other Laker predictions of yours. Can someone help me compile a list? :laugh:


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> I posted this in your now obsolete Malone-Divac thread:
> ...


2. I said that no scenario talked about Butler and a pick. Most every scenario said Butler or a pick.

4. The season hasn't happened yet

5. Based on what Malone's people were saying....that was perfectly logical. Then Malone came out and completely contradicted his agents previous claims AFTER I made that statement. 

How many times have I shot down Laker fans arguments? Yes I will be wrong some times.....right more often.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I would never call Grant, Divac, and possibly Malone one oif the worst 5 front lines. 

The LB just hates the Lakers. He'll say anything negative to make a point. 

I busted him on another argument when he tried saying everyone leaving the lakers meant they liked Kobe very little now he comes trying to hate anything postive about the lakers he's funny though I guess because he likes to LOL rather than make solid points Lmbao.

I guess the Divac signing means he likes Kobe very much. lol.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he should and will.
> ...


I cosign this here.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL Karl Malone isn't taking the vets minimum. The Heat and Spurs will both pay him 4 times that and both have a FAR better shot at a ring.


Have you not read a paper lately he says he will take the minimum if he returns. 

Lakers are better than the heat are. 

How is Wade, Shaq , Doleac,Haslem,Butler, Wright, EJ, better than Kobe, Odom, Butler, GP, Divac, Rush, Walton, Sasha, Grant. 

Put that stuff down.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Why don't you shorten that to "2 and 3 slots".....
> ...


I didn't say the Lakers were loaded at the 1 spot, I said they were loaded at the 1,2 and 3 COMBINED. I also said they were more loaded than any other team in the leagues in this position. It would be like if you and Shaq joined a 2-on-2 basketball tournament filled with executives and I said you two were the best combo there, would I necessarily be saying anything great about you?

If you disagree that the Lakers are the most loaded team 1,2 and 3 make an arguement for another team.

And if the Lakers get Malone back there is no way that Malone, Grant and Divac are the worst front court in the league.


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> They are still by FAR the worst shot-blocking team in the league.


Marcus Douhit. Remember that name.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

i dont understand why do you ever bother to argue things like this. Even with Divac AND malone the lakers are not going to be better than a 5th seed in the west and a second round exit in the playoffs, they are not going to beat MIN, SA or Hou and teams like DAL, Memphis and Denver are also better IMO.

payton and malone aren't exactly getting younger, neither divac or grant. and is not like odom is a rookie anymore.

sorry but i think the lakers dominance has ended for a while (until theyget a better pg and a also a younger center )


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

Too much for Vlade dont you think ?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Have you not read a paper lately he says he will take the minimum if he returns.
> ...


I think the Heat are better just off of the strength of Shaq and you also listed 7 players on the Heat roster against 9 Lakers.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I would never call Grant, Divac, and possibly Malone one oif the worst 5 front lines.
> 
> The LB just hates the Lakers. He'll say anything negative to make a point.
> ...


The argument was Kobe's current teammates and I busted you up bad. I didn't know Vlade Divac was one of Kobe's current teammates when I made that thread.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*in my opinion of course.*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the Heat are better just off of the strength of Shaq and you also listed 7 players on the Heat roster against 9 Lakers.


If Shaq is getting at 10% body fat like Riley wants him to, he is better by himself than the entire Lakers roster, INCLUDING Kobe. People like to disrespect Shaq just because he has a offensive lineman's body...but so does Robert Traylor.

And also with Wade he has his 4th quarter closer so the Heat will point blank own the Lakers this season.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I've been watching the NBA for a long time and I've never seen a big man be as bad of a rebounder as Divac was last year. Next year, he'll probably be even worse.


Shaq in the playoffs...........

Anyway, I don't know why anyone would sign Divac at this stage in his career, there's a good chance he might get a career-ending injury jogging out on the floor and tripping over his feet.


----------

